# Show your Peak Pacific lights



## mcbrat (Aug 13, 2018)

Show your Peak Pacific lights... they are hard to find these days....
right two are spare battery holders...


----------



## archimedes (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes, rather rare now.

Reference link ...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...oduct-Lineup&p=2695458&viewfull=1#post2695458

I'll have to look, but I may have a CR2 Pacific somewhere :thinking:

I can't believe I had an opportunity years ago to get the gold-plated brass AA version, and let it slip


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh man!


----------



## magellan (Aug 13, 2018)

Holy flashlight, Batman!


----------



## archimedes (Aug 13, 2018)

IIRC, it cost almost double the standard version ....


----------



## magellan (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice.

The only Ocean model I have is the Baltic.


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 14, 2018)

I have two, both high power w/AA pocket bodies and SSC P4 emitters, one in brass, one in HA.


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice.!


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> Nice.!



Yes. Very nice. Luv the textured green scales on the Vic.


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. Peaks and Vics go so well together. They're timeless tools!


----------

